# A Disadvantage For Graduates Of Private Colleges?



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

A friend of mine from QAMC said that a private medical school graduate cannot do their house job nor a normal job in a government institute. On top of that they can't do their residency from a government institute either. is this true? And would this be a disadvantage for students that have taken admissions in private colleges?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Dont fret over something like that. If your documentation is good enough then you would get a job in a govt hospital. Although I have heard that private school students dont get house jobs in govt institutes but I think that is pure BS.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

To apply for a paid house job at PIMS for instance, you have to sit their test. You pass it and you get the housejob, regardless of your med school. Should be recognized is all they need. You get an unpaid housejob at PIMS anyway, even if you dont clear the test.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

That's good to hear. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rao ali (Nov 2, 2015)

No its not true any person can get house job in any government hospital,one of my friend had completed his mbbs from karachi but he is doing house job in mayo hospital.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

That's absolutely baseless. Anybody can get housejob or job in government hospitals. My cousin from who completed his mbbs from China after passing a test is now working in Nescom, Islamabad. And another friend who completed housejob from Wah Medical College is now working at Pims. He formerly worked at a basic health unit in Jehlum.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Woah! I guess there's no need to worry then. Awesome!


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you everyone. This thread was a great relief as I belong to a family of graduates of KE and AIMC so they are always blathering that private institute graduates are doomed in the end. Relatives are the prime discouraging people. Urgh


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Private school grads aren't doomed, Rather they succeed more than govt grads. If one doesn't get a job in govt hospitals that doesn't mean he has failed in life.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Gaia said:


> Thank you everyone. This thread was a great relief as I belong to a family of graduates of KE and AIMC so they are always blathering that private institute graduates are doomed in the end. Relatives are the prime discouraging people. Urgh


Same here bro. Whole family of RMC graduates from parents to chacho to mamoo. And now I feel so embarrassed. Some freakin relatives were suggesting to repeat even if I got into Wah Medical College :/
But now I've realized that we should do what we want to do not what others want us to be.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Here's the golden rule : if you have a good academic record, you'll do well everywhere, regardless of the institute you graduate from. Ofcourse, good students from a renowned college have a better at things than those from a somewhat obscure one but you arent a failure if your grades are good and your institute is recognized. I know private college graduates earning more than their govt. college counterparts all the while being 10 years junior to them.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

armourlessknight said:


> A friend of mine from QAMC said that a private medical school graduate cannot do their house job nor a normal job in a government institute. On top of that they can't do their residency from a government institute either. is this true? And would this be a disadvantage for students that have taken admissions in private colleges?


Students from QAMC often donot have any idea about private medical colleges because there isn't any private medical college in Bahawalpur for them to compare themselves with. And, no offence they are usually a bunch of trolls. :roll:

Graduates of good privates whose hospitals have a good influx of patients often donot go to Government Hospitals for housejobs, particularly in Lahore, more than 75-80% of graduates of Shalamar in particular donot go anywhere else for housejob as their own institute is well established, and those who do go are few, only go for a couple of months (not full house job, that too only to outside gain experience) or those who go back to their own cities after graduation. Sort of a similar situation in FMH as well. But, I see many graduates of CMH, Sharif and LMDC, going to Government Hospitals after graduation though. So in the end, the attached teaching hospital matters a lot. In all honestly, some graduates of CMH and LMDC do their house jobs in either Shalamar or FMH too.

In general, private graduates can get job anywhere in Pakistan, HJ is usually unpaid for private graduates in government sector as they get paid seats in their own institutes only. But, after HJ everyone is almost treated as EQUALS.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

masterh said:


> Students from QAMC often donot have any idea about private medical colleges because there isn't any private medical college in Bahawalpur for them to compare themselves with. And, no offence they are usually a bunch of trolls. :roll:
> 
> Graduates of good privates whose hospitals have a good influx of patients often donot go to Government Hospitals for housejobs, particularly in Lahore, more than 75-80% of graduates of Shalamar in particular donot go anywhere else for housejob as their own institute is well established, and those who do go are few, only go for a couple of months (not full house job, that too only to outside gain experience) or those who go back to their own cities after graduation. Sort of a similar situation in FMH as well. But, I see many graduates of CMH, Sharif and LMDC, going to Government Hospitals after graduation though. So in the end, the attached teaching hospital matters a lot. In all honestly, some graduates of CMH and LMDC do their house jobs in either Shalamar or FMH too.
> 
> In general, private graduates can get job anywhere in Pakistan, HJ is usually unpaid for private graduates in government sector as they get paid seats in their own institutes only. But, after HJ everyone is almost treated as EQUALS.


Phew! That's a relief. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

you should just focus on mbbs study atm! although house jobs are tough to get in punjab govt hospitals but you can work in govt hospitals after house job by passing their public service commision exam moreover there are other better options as well like steps and foreign etc so dont worry


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shane warney said:


> you should just focus on mbbs study atm! although house jobs are tough to get in punjab govt hospitals but you can work in govt hospitals after house job by passing their public service commision exam moreover there are other better options as well like steps and foreign etc so dont worry


You don't necessarily need to pass PPSC because all you get after that is an M.O position, you can get a seat for Post Graduate training in a Govt. Hospital after passing FCPS Part 1 in the relevant discipline.


----------



## NZ85 (Nov 14, 2015)

How about joining the Army after MBBS?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

NZ85 said:


> How about joining the Army after MBBS?


Career suicide.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

NZ85 said:


> How about joining the Army after MBBS?


First, go to this link:
https://www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk/

Secondly, in the inductions tab you'll find the "Short Service Regular Commission" column. Under this you'll find, "GDMOs" for MBBS doctors and "classified/specialists" for specialist doctors. All the information you need is on the website.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

I know a graduate of Central Park who is doing a PAID house job in Mayo hospital. Only because of sifarish. So yeah, sifarish can make anything happen in this country

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> Students from QAMC often donot have any idea about private medical colleges because there isn't any private medical college in Bahawalpur for them to compare themselves with. And, no offence they are usually a bunch of trolls. :roll:
> 
> Graduates of good privates whose hospitals have a good influx of patients often donot go to Government Hospitals for housejobs, particularly in Lahore, more than 75-80% of graduates of Shalamar in particular donot go anywhere else for housejob as their own institute is well established, and those who do go are few, only go for a couple of months (not full house job, that too only to outside gain experience) or those who go back to their own cities after graduation. Sort of a similar situation in FMH as well. But, I see many graduates of CMH, Sharif and LMDC, going to Government Hospitals after graduation though. So in the end, the attached teaching hospital matters a lot. In all honestly, some graduates of CMH and LMDC do their house jobs in either Shalamar or FMH too.
> 
> In general, private graduates can get job anywhere in Pakistan, HJ is usually unpaid for private graduates in government sector as they get paid seats in their own institutes only. But, after HJ everyone is almost treated as EQUALS.


Well now I feel good about gettin in FMH


----------



## NZ85 (Nov 14, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Career suicide.


Haha I only said that because my father was in it so naturally I love it. 

- - - Updated - - -



armourlessknight said:


> First, go to this link:
> https://www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk/
> 
> Secondly, in the inductions tab you'll find the "Short Service Regular Commission" column. Under this you'll find, "GDMOs" for MBBS doctors and "classified/specialists" for specialist doctors. All the information you need is on the website.


After I am done with MBBS that is.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

My friend did his MBBS from LMDC and now is doing his Housejob from Victoria Hospital,QMC. His father is a doctor there so I think that gave him a bit of 'boost'.


----------

